# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Numero de fotos por post

## Luis MF Rodrigues

Boa tarde

será possivel alterar o numero de fotos maximo por post. 

Por exemplo neste topico criado por mim do aquario do Rui Abelhohttp://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=14127

meti 42 fotos, tive de dividir por 3 posts.

Será mesmo necessario?

abraço

----------


## João Magano

:Olá: ,

Essa restrição foi colocada para tentar minimizar o tempo de carregamento da página nos casos em que os posts têm muitas fotos.

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

Boas João

considerando que no topico em questão eu meti as mesmas 42 fotos mas em 3 posts separados, a rapidez de abertura do topico não será a mesma que num so post?

abraço

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Boas João
> 
> considerando que no topico em questão eu meti as mesmas 42 fotos mas em 3 posts separados, a rapidez de abertura do topico não será a mesma que num so post?
> 
> abraço


Correcto Luis  :SbOk:  

Mas... como aos 25 comentários temos um split na página (saltamos para uma nova página, carregamos menos fotos por página.

Imagina esta página com 40 fotos por comentário e com 25 x 40 fotos!!!  

Ficava com 1000 fotos por página .... lentissima de abrir  :yb665:

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

pois

ok

gracias pela resposta!! :SbOk3:

----------

